# Bedbug question



## Saber22 (5 mo ago)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I have an odd question 10 years ago I moved into a building and all my stuff got bedbugs.
I packed up all my items into a near air tight storage locker big 7*7*7 feet.
I then moved out into new building and purchased all new clothing and other items.
Nothing from the old building at all except for me was in new buildiing.

My question is after 10 years with no food for the bedbugs in the storage container at all, will all the bedbugs be dead?
I want to unseal the container and get some of my old presonal effects out of the bin (Photo albums, books & electronics).
Clothing & old bedding ect will be disposed of totally.

Will it be safe to do so or will the bedbugs still be alive?

I would really like some of my important to me items again.

An exterminator told me I would have to spray the items several times to be sure.
But that did not make sense to me after 10 years with no people/food around.

Thanks in advance
Saber


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Once when I was young I took a tick off my dog and dropped it into a small bottle of rubbing alcohol. 30 days later I poured the liquid out and in a few minutes the tick started to crawl away.

I would be wearing disposable clothing, bunny suit. Before I opened anything. Check with the local bug guy. I have a buddy that works for a national pest control company and they use high heat and steam.








Do-it-yourself Bed Bug Control | US EPA


Controlling bed bugs is complex. Using an integrated pest management (IPM) approach incorporates both non-chemical and pesticide methods. Success depends on the extent of the infestation, clutter on site, and resident participation.




www.epa.gov


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bedbugs live off your scaled off skin, so if any of the clothing, etc. that was bagged up was not cleaned, they probably have enough food to last a while. 10years is a stretch, though. I'd go with the professional advice. You don't want to track them back into your newer stuff and start all over again.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

As long as the locker is nearly air tight you could toss 10 lbs of dry ice in there. Wait a few weeks and you will be bug free.


----------



## Saber22 (5 mo ago)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the fast replies and the help.

I guess I will use exterminator.
Thou all items in the bin were washed and all items put in plastic bins with lids.
Then stored in the near air tight locker.

I could try dry ice as well.

Thanks for the help and info
Saber (Fred)


----------



## FIXitfriend5304t (4 mo ago)

The bed bugs would be long gone and dead, they feed off of blood, they all died 9.5+ years ago.

One guy brought bed bugs into where I work, I had to collect one for the exterminator, kept it in a plastic bag on my desk, it was full of blood when I caught it and it lived for a week and a half than dried up.

Interesting read on them if you would like:






Bed Bugs | Entomology







entomology.ca.uky.edu




.


----------

